# Recepción Dual de Comunicación Serial RS-232



## robotronics (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola a Todos, 

Estoy realizando un proyecto de comunicación mediante puerto serial de un escáner omnidireccional de códigos de barras con dos PC simultaneamente, me explicó: 
Actualmente tengo una aplicación en un servidor UNIX que captura los datos envíados por el escáner de una cinta transportadora de cajas....y  necesito ocupar esos mismos datos enviados por el puerto (simultaneamente) para otra aplicación programada en Visual Basic en Windows (otro servidor)... al  realizar una conexión tipo T (una salida dos entradas) crea conflicto de comunicación  entre los dos puertos (dos PC), no logrando recibir los datos enviados por el escáner........

Los parametros de datos son los que vienen por defecto 9600 bps, 8 bit,  sin paridad, bit de parada 1, control flujo ninguno...


Me podrían ayudar con alguna solución a lo mejor es un tema de configuración que no manejo... 

Cabe señalar que no puedo interferir la comunicación con el servidor UNIX.

Saludos.


----------



## Tratante (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola robotronics...

La conexion tipo T no deberia ser una entrada dos salidas?; pero bueno no se como sea tu conexion T, lo que si te digo es que la señal Tx de tu lector debe enviarse a las Rx de las 2 computadoras, queda claro que solo una computadora podria enviarle comandos al lector (dos tx de las computadoras no pueden ir a un Rx del scanner).

Saludos !


----------



## robotronics (Ene 9, 2009)

Si correcto, esa es lo tecnicamente tengo que realizar, aaaa entonces solo conectaré el pin Tx a los computadores y solo a uno el Rx al lector....

Gracias Tratante, Pruebo y les aviso....

saludos


----------

